# Tegu Decor



## KayleeJ (May 2, 2019)

So I’ve recently bought my first tegu. She’s a Juvie in a 5ft by 2ft vivarium and I was wondering what kind of decor I could have in there, as for all my reptiles I like to provide them with the best. If people could show me their tegus vivariums and where the best place is to get tegu decorations it would be a lot of help.


----------



## Zyn (May 2, 2019)

Well they like destroying anything I put in there that isn’t made of stone or concrete lol


----------



## KayleeJ (May 2, 2019)

What things do you have in for your tegu now? I’m wanting to put a platform in for her but I’m unsure if it would be stable enough for her and how I’d do this since I’m not a the building type haha.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 2, 2019)

I just got a floor tile on 2 bits of 3x3 and put in corner for stability


----------



## James Smith (May 8, 2019)

A vivarium??? Please tell me that isn't a upright enclosure which you a put snake in? They do not climb, they are low line animals. As far as decorum I had fun with this I tried to find plants which would be indigenous to their natural habitat.


----------



## KayleeJ (May 9, 2019)

No, that’s a monkfield, I wouldn’t even put my snake in one of them. And do you use fake or real plants as she does like to dig and hide in so I wouldn’t want to risk real ones.


----------



## James Smith (May 9, 2019)

I use real plants. At first BOGA started to attack the first plant then he lost interest and every since then he do not bother the plants I put in there. Every Tegu is different though.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 10, 2019)

I use real plant ..... It's just hard to keep them alive ......OR is that just me being no horticulturalist....haha


----------



## James Smith (May 10, 2019)

That's funny AlphaAlpha.


----------



## Zyn (May 10, 2019)

Sev has an extra bath towel lol he likes to wrap up in it like it’s a sleeping bag and sleep in it


----------



## James Smith (May 10, 2019)

I had BOGA wrapped in a blanket today while I shopped at the grocery store today, and he usually does fine in it, however today when I got him home he did something I never seen him do. He shook his head violently side to side like he was trying to get something off his head but there wasn't anything there. He was fine after I got him out.


----------



## Walter1 (May 10, 2019)

Something irritating his tympanum??


----------



## James Smith (May 11, 2019)

Maybe Walter1, I also thought of something simpler. He just didn't like the hot fleece blanket, because he couldn't regulate his temperature.


----------



## James Smith (May 13, 2019)

Oh meant to add another reply. You was right Walter1 about the issue with BOGA tympamum. He had some shed stuck in there.


----------



## Leezard (May 13, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I use real plant ..... It's just hard to keep them alive ......OR is that just me being no horticulturalist....haha


I can't get Bilbo to not eat everything I put in his cage, heaven forbid he like good vegetables but loves the plant you didn't want him to eat.


----------



## Leezard (May 13, 2019)

KayleeJ said:


> So I’ve recently bought my first tegu. She’s a Juvie in a 5ft by 2ft vivarium and I was wondering what kind of decor I could have in there, as for all my reptiles I like to provide them with the best. If people could show me their tegus vivariums and where the best place is to get tegu decorations it would be a lot of help.


Ferret/cat pouches that are very soft have been a favorite of all my reptiles. Bilbo loves cat beds so much he has a fish-tent hideaway that he sleeps in all the time (or a fuzzy pouch that covers him from the top and he can fully climb into) and a red blanket that he likes dragging around his cage. For some reason climbing up a ramp is a big favorite of his as well. He used to sleep in a hollowed out plush alligator but quickly outgrew it and kept getting stuck, silly tegu


----------

